# A few additions to the tank.



## Mike Vang (Jun 17, 2012)

Shadow the crown tail betta.....Some say yes to having one in a community tank, others say no. I decided to try it and so far doing real good, Just one incident with him taking a chunk off a fellow tank mates tail.









And here is the tank mate with the chunk missing..lol









A couple of more additions
















tank progression


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a great looking tank & Shadow is very handsome as well! I'm a big fan of Betta's in community tanks, many Bettas seem to enjoy the company of other fish.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

shazzzaaam good ness either you know how to take pics, your camera and your camera skills are sick , or your tank is HD, or all of the above..

nice pics, shadow is sweet looking, nice fishy... nice stuff mike


the 2 first pics of the full tank are in 3dhd lol they look great


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Some of those fish look familiar

Looking good, Mike


----------



## Mike Vang (Jun 17, 2012)

jkcichlid said:


> Some of those fish look familiar
> 
> Looking good, Mike


They do don't they..lol They seem to be doing quite well in there. How ever i have yet to see them go for flake food during a feeding. Did you have the same issue??


----------



## Mike Vang (Jun 17, 2012)

macframalama said:


> shazzzaaam good ness either you know how to take pics, your camera and your camera skills are sick , or your tank is HD, or all of the above..
> 
> nice pics, shadow is sweet looking, nice fishy... nice stuff mike
> 
> the 2 first pics of the full tank are in 3dhd lol they look great


I just am starting to learn how to use the camera, its an older rebel xsi dslr. Thanks


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Great looking tank Mike, and nice camera work! BTW sorry you missed out on the stand it did get picked up.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike Vang said:


> They do don't they..lol They seem to be doing quite well in there. How ever i have yet to see them go for flake food during a feeding. Did you have the same issue??


All I fed them was flakes so they should be happy to eat them


----------

